

Web Font Generator - tomkwok
http://www.fontsquirrel.com/tools/webfont-generator

======
oliwarner
I would do bad things to good people for a decent command-line version of this
that did good subsetting (as well as all the other fancy features).

I've found that using FontSquirrel's subsetting feature is a great way to
reduce Font Awesome down to just the glyphs I use. I'd just like to automate
it.

